# Thoughts on fishing the Main Salmon in late July?



## grant green (Sep 1, 2010)

Taking my first trip on the Main next week. Is it worth it to pick up a daily fishing license or is the fishing dead at this time of year?


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Some trout near and in side creeks, whitefish at mouth of South Fork.


----------



## grant green (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks BJC


----------

